# 1,25 GB/s Internet via Laser



## ekrem

Hello,

In Istanbul a Telecommunication company builds up alternative data-stream. It is FSO (Free Space Optical Laser) Technology and the Technology comes from an American, maybe Pentagon, "Space Wars Strategy.

It is the first time that something like this is now being build commercialy.
Todays technology relies on optic-fiber cables which go via under-earth cables.

The project will go through 3 test-phases. The first test-phase is beeing build up presently.
The 1st Test-phase covers a region of 13 km. The 2nd test phase will be extended to 2 other districts of Istanbul. In the 3rd test-phase the Laser-stream will be sent over water to the Asian part of Istanbul.









A Laser stream from one station covers an area of about 5 km. This technology is very safe. As there is no technology known yet to hack this Laser-Stream.
The Data-Stream speed is between 250 MB/s upto 1,25 GB/s.

http://www.free-space-optics.org/


----------

